# transmission problem, could it be the govenor???



## jaxxxxx (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

I am having transmission problems, I can only go in reverse and 1st gear (automatic), it will not shift into second.

I have read a few posts and it seems that the govenor is a common problem with the automatic transimission, so I have have decided to attempt the job myself. I have managed to remove the clip ring, however i cannot remove the cap that is suppose to cover the govenor. I have tried and tried and it seems to be rusted shut. Any ideas how to remove this cap, am I missing something because it wont budge. 

Any help would be really appreciated

thanks

btw I have a 1994 sentra XE 90,000km


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Are you sure that it only has 54,000 miles on it? I can't believe that the guv is already gone at that mileage; I'd check the fluid first if you haven't. I've got 189,000 miles with still the original.
Anyway, the cap prys off but they also bend easily so don't force it.


----------



## jaxxxxx (Jan 25, 2005)

yes it only has 90,000km I bought it off a 84 year old lady, anyhow, I did check the transmission fluid and it is in good shape, however when trying to take off the cap, im sure i probably bent it a little, is the cap replaceable, cause if so I will just drill a hole through it and stick some sort of hook in it and try to pull it out.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I used to replace those plastic governor gears once in a while on the B13 automatics years ago. I developed a trick to get the governor caps off easily [after first removing the circlip of course]. I used to pull the dipstick out and insert my rubber tipped blow gun into it and shoot some compressed air into it. Don't get carried away and blow the seals out of the trans, just apply enough air pressure to pop the cap off. Be careful and cover the area with a rag to avoid blowing ATF all over the place. Good luck!


----------



## jaxxxxx (Jan 25, 2005)

I would love to try your technique but the cap seem so stuck that I would be too afraid of blowing the seals, also do you know if the cap is replaceable

I have read in other posts, and it seems that people say that the cap is made of plastic, mine seems to be made of metal, is that normal??


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Metal is normal for the B13 automatics. Maybe you can use a dent pulling slide hammer or something to get it off and replace it then.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I had to replace my governor gear about 3 months ago er so. That cap was a HUGE pain in the ass to get off just to put in a $5 part!


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

http://snickers.org/~vortexer/sentra_b13/gov_gear/

The pictures show you everything you need to know.


----------



## jaxxxxx (Jan 25, 2005)

OK guys I really need your help now, after leaving my car in the garage for a couple of months,, I have decided to work on it today. After many attemps and a couple of hours, I finally got the govenor cap off, I pull out the govenor Gear assembly, and THERE IS NO GEAR ATTACHED, it Had somehow broken off and the little screw or clip that holds the gear is also broken off.

I have a few questions, onewhere the hell is the gear, 

secondly is my gears assembly salvageable if i am missing the little screw to hold the gear has broken off inside, 

Thirdly whichever way it can be fixed, say by getting a new gear assembly, do you think i would be able to just put the new one in and it will work, knowing that the other gear broke off somwhere inside

thanks alot for any help guys

this has been a real headache for me


----------



## jaxxxxx (Jan 25, 2005)

I finally found a new gear for 28 bucks, and now tried to put it back in , however the shaft wont go down all the way, and it is obviously because the old gear is still stuck inside rrrrrrr, how will I get this gear out, it seems jamed in there.

does anyone have any ideas or any tricks I could maybe try, also has anyone ever experienced this b4

just when I though removing the cap was bad enough, go figure

thanks for any help you guys can give me

it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## EB93NX2K (Jul 31, 2006)

you could buy my auto tranny sitting in my garage....would sell cheap....


----------

